# بالصور أصنعي جوارب تدفئة في الشتاء من ملابسك القديمة



## اني بل (24 سبتمبر 2015)

ند دخول فصل الشتاء فإننا نبحث عن جميع الوسائل والطرق التي تساعدعنا على التدفئة  . إن إرتداء الأحذية المفضلة لديك لتدفئة ساقيك ليست كافية على كل حال  فعند إستخدامك لجوارب تدفئة الساقين فإن ذلك سيشعرك بالدفئ والسعادة أكثر . إن شراء مثل هذه الجوارب قد لايكون بهذ السهولة إذا كان الجو شديد البرودة في تلك اللحظة وترغب في التدفئة الفورية والسريعة ، قد تحتاج المرأة للبحث في المتاجر المختلفة لبيع جوارب تدفئة الساقين قبل الإستقرار علي الزوج المناسب لها . قد تجد أشكال متنوعة في العديد من مواقع التسوق علي الإنترنت أو المتاجر .   واليوم من خلال موقع ثقف نفسك سنقدم لكم طريقة عمل جوارب لتدفئة الساقين بلمسة فنية جميلة وبطريقة بسيطة وسهلة جدا لتتمتعي بالدفئ والأناقة في ذات الوقت . يمكنك إستخدام الكنزات الرجالية فهي تكون أكثر سماكة من الكنزات النسائية .







اللوازم:

– أكمام  من سترة شتوية قديمة لديك .
–  2 من الأزرار
– خيط وأبرة
– مقص نسيج
– شمع او صمغ سائل للصلق بعض الأطراف



طريقة العمل

إذا كانت هذه المرة الأولى التي تقوم بمثل هذا العمل فاتبع معنا الخطوات بالتفصيل

1- باستخدام سترة صوفيه قديمة لديك قم بقص الأكمام منها . تأكد من استخدام سترة مرنه قابلة للتمدد .

2- من مكان القطع لدى الأكمام قم بتسويتها لتجعل الحافة مستقيمة .
















3- كرر هذه العملية مع الكم الأخر بحيث يكون مساوي له في الطول .

4- باستخدام الصمغ السائل يتم إلصاق الحواف المقصوصة وذلك بثنيها لتظهر بشكل جذاب ومنسق ، كما يمكنك استخدام طلاء الأظافر بدل من استخدام الصمغ السائل . يتم تركه حتى يجف تماما .
















5- يمكنك بعد أن يجف  الصمغ من النسيج أن تثنيها ثنية واحدة بحيث يكون شكلها أكثر جاذبية .

6- يمكنك إضافة لمسة جمالية بإضافة رز قديم او خرزة لامعة لتضفي عليها المزيد من الأناقة والرونق .


















يمكنك لبس جوارب تدفئة الساقين إلي كل من الأحذية المسطحة يفضل إرتدائها معها و لا يفضل إرتدائها مع الأحذية الرياضية .يمكنك أيضاً إرتدائها مع التنورة متوسطة الطول لتعطي نظرة أكثر عصرية .يمكنك إرتدائها فوق السروال الجينز لإعطاء نظرة أكثر أناقة و قد يفضل إرتداء معها الأحذية ذات الكعب العالي . كل هذه الإقتراحات تساعدك في الظهور بشكل رائع عند إرتداء جوارب الساقين في مكانها الصحيح .



من المهم للمرأة أن تعرف كيفية شراء جوارب تدفئة الساقين أي كان السبب وراء إرتدائها . و من أهم هذه النصائح أن المرأة يجب عليها قياس الساقين قبل الشراء و ذلك لأن بعض أنواع الخامات تتمدد و قد لا تناسب حجم الساق و يجب مراعاة ذلك عند الشراء .


----------



## أَمَة (26 سبتمبر 2015)

تسلم إيدك أنى على الموضوع المفيد للتوفير، على ستات البيوت.


----------



## اني بل (26 سبتمبر 2015)

أَمَة قال:


> تسلم إيدك أنى على الموضوع المفيد للتوفير، على ستات البيوت.




ميرسي ياغالية لمرورك المميز


----------



## soul & life (26 سبتمبر 2015)

فكرة حلوة  .. تسلم ايدك انى بل


----------

